# What do you think: Judas as "Property of Satan?"



## N. Eshelman (Dec 9, 2010)

In the wonderful book, _The Suffering Savior_, by JW Krummacher (German Reformed Churches) writes this of Judas: 



> "The scene at Bethany then occurred, which convinced him that his baseness was discovered; and he then gave way to those feelings of animosity and hatred which afterward prompted him to betray his Master for thirty pieces of silver. We have seen how, after receiving the sop from the latter, the devil entered into him, *and from that moment he became the entire property of Satan*."



I am not comfortable with the bolded statement. I see what he is saying, but I am just not quite comfortable with that.... What do you think about it?


----------



## KMK (Dec 9, 2010)

Wasn't Judas always the property of Satan?

2 Tim 2:26 And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.


----------



## Andres (Dec 9, 2010)

Pastor Nathan, would you care to elaborate more specifically why you are uncomfortable with that statement?


----------

